

We should inspire game developers to create alternatives  - gregpurtell
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/15/we-should-inspire-game-developers-to-create-alternatives-to-violent-entertainment/

======
lmm
Movies have a mature critical establishment that recognizes high art.

Violent movies still largely sell best.

